# Flowtrail Mosbach



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juli 2019)

"Flowtrail" Mosbach









						Mosbach: Geld für Mountainbiker und Tänzer - Mosbach - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Leader Neckartal-Odenwald aktiv hat erneut zwei Projekte beschlossen: "Flowtrail" und "Tanzhaus" in Mosbach werden gefördert




					www.rnz.de


----------



## sharky (1. August 2019)

interessant... bin gespannt, ob sie auf vorhandene trails zurückgreifen und die ausbauen, oder ob da wirklich aus dem nix was gebaut wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. August 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> interessant... bin gespannt, ob sie auf vorhandene trails zurückgreifen und die ausbauen, oder ob da wirklich aus dem nix was gebaut wird



Gute Frage, mir ist von der Ausführung noch nichts bekannt.
Es gab wohl schon ein Workshop mit einer Firma die Trails baut.

Ich vermute ggf. sogar beide Varianten.


----------



## sharky (1. August 2019)

spannend. gute sache. ich mag zwar naturtrails lieber als so retortenstrecken. aber hier und da mal eine gute, angelegte abfahrt, wo einem weder kind noch rind noch wanderer in die quere kommen und motzen kann hat schon was


----------



## netsopm74 (1. August 2019)

Mein Wissensstand ist, dass hier eine komplett neue Strecke gebaut wird, bzw.3 Lines. Auflage der Stadt Mosbach ist, dass keine vorhandenen Wege genutzt werden. Gebaut wird grob....Waldstück Kaserne in Richtung Waldsteige West


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. August 2019)

netsopm74 schrieb:


> Mein Wissensstand ist, dass hier eine komplett neue Strecke gebaut wird, bzw.3 Lines. Auflage der Stadt Mosbach ist, dass keine vorhandenen Wege genutzt werden. Gebaut wird grob....Waldstück Kaserne in Richtung Waldsteige West



Jo Waldsteige. Die Auflagen waren mir nicht bekannt, danke.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2019)

Super, da hinten gibt's ja derzeit wirklich nicht viel.
Buddeln die selber, oder heuern die ein kommerzielles Unternehmen an, das dann mit dem Bagger anrückt? Im ersten Falle müsste ich mal schauen, wieviel Freizeit ich zusammenkratzen kann. Das wäre nämlich wirklich mal ein Argument pro TV.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. August 2019)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Es gab wohl schon ein Workshop mit einer Firma die Trails baut.



Möglich mit Firma. Denke aber Unterstützung wird gerne gesehen. Siehe auch Konzept von der Firma.

(Meine Vermutung)





						Table | Turbomatik – Bikeparks vom Marktführer!  Dirtparks, Pumptracks, Flowtrails, , Freeride-, Downhill- & Northshore Trails bauen! MTB- Trailbau, Trail Shape, Trailconstruction, Mountainbike- Wegenetze! BMX- & Skateparks.
					

Full- Service- Bikepark- Bau zum Festpreis! Angefangen von der Bauzeichnung bernehmen wir die Bereitstellung des Baumaterials und der Maschinen bis zur Einweihung der fertigen Sportsttte mit Dirt-Jam und Fahrtechnik- Tipps! Sicherheit entsprechend der DIN 14974 fr Rollsportanlagen. Bikeparks von...




					www.bikepark-bau.de


----------



## netsopm74 (1. August 2019)

Gerne kann man sich hier mit einbringen. 
Es wird Arbeitseinsätze geben, bei denen z.B. Steine aus den Lines aufgelesen werden müssen.  Bauen wird das Ganze eine Firma, voraussichtlich Joscha Forstreuter.  www.tracksandtrails.net
Auch wenn die Strecke steht, sind immer wieder Pflegemaßnahmen und Streckenkontrollen notwendig. Hier sind auch Helfer gerne gesehen. 
BTW, TV: da gibt es mittlerweile eine neue Gruppe innerhalb der Radsportgruppe, nennt sich Freeride. Ein Blick dorthin lohnt sich...…..alternativ gibt es mittlerweile auch beim SV Muckental eine Mountainbike-Gruppe. Ohne Druck, dort wird Mittwochs um 18 Uhr gestartet in 2 Gruppen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. November 2019)

Mosbach: Stadt bezuschusst "Flowtrail" für Radsportler - Mosbach - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

TV Mosbach baut 15 Hektar großen Waldparcours - Gemeinderat bewilligte 30.000 Euro - Weitere 100.000 Euro steuert "Leader" bei




					www.rnz.de


----------



## sharky (29. November 2019)

ist das jetzt die konkretisierung des 1. artikels oder eine zweite strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. November 2019)

Bezieht sich auf 1. Artikel.

Es ist aber nicht nur eine Strecke -> 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade auf eigenen Strecken.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Dezember 2019)




----------



## sharky (13. Dezember 2019)

wann soll der bau denn nun starten? diese ganze bürokratielawine... wenn ich seh wie viel ahnungsfreie stadträte da schlaue hinweise geben... kenne es aus anderen gemeinden, dass da nicht unbedingt die kompetentesten gewählt werden. ich hoffe nur, dass dem projekt nicht noch mehr steine in den weg gelegt werden und das ganze zügig starten kann. statt sich zu freuen, dass da leute ehrenamtlich sowas vorantreiben und den freizeitwert der stadt erhöhen...


----------



## Alex_Fully (4. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
als Initiator und Projektleiter melde ich mich hier direkt von der Front.
Es wird insgesamt 3 Abfahrtsstrecken und eine Uphillstrecke geben. Alles neue Wege!
Gebaut wird mit Mensch und Maschine. Trailbauer: Joscha Forstreuter und Kim Christian mit weiteren Kollegen.
Derzeit beschäftigen wir uns noch mit der forst- und naturschutzrechtlichen Genehmigung.
Bin gerade dabei eine detaillierte Baubeschreibung zu verfassen.
Baubeginn ist voraussichtlich Februar 2020.

Anfang des Jahres habe ich auch eine Freeride-Gruppe gegründet.

follow us...








						Flowtrail Mosbach
					

Flowtrail Mosbach. Gefällt 199 Mal · 2 Personen sprechen darüber. Community




					www.facebook.com
				






			Home
		


Grüße Alex


----------



## tfdelacruz (4. Januar 2020)

Sehr coole Sache, viel Erfolg hierbei!


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2020)

Alex_Fully schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei eine detaillierte Baubeschreibung zu verfassen.
> Baubeginn ist voraussichtlich Februar 2020.
> 
> Anfang des Jahres habe ich auch eine Freeride-Gruppe gegründet.
> ...


super sache, toller einsatz. bei fratzenbuch melde ich mich deswegen aber nicht an. wenn ihr andere, weniger datensaugende kanäle habt, halte ich mich dort gerne auf dem laufenden über eure aktivitäten. vielen dank für die strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. Januar 2020)

danke für den Einsatz.
Für Mosbach, die Jugend und auch dem Verein TV Mosbach sicher eine gute Sache.

Bin gespannt


----------



## Alex_Fully (5. Januar 2020)

Unsere Homepage 
Tv-radsport.de

Wer sich in Sachen Flowtrail oder Freeride-Gruppe uns anschließen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 

01639646599

Grüße Alex


----------



## MoeOdenwald (7. Februar 2020)

Mosbach: "Oberkante Unterlippe" bei der Kinderbetreuung - Mosbach - Nachrichten und Aktuelles - Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung
					

Gemeinderat beschließt weitere Maßnahmen zur Bedarfsdeckung bei der Kinderbetreuung – Geplanter "Flowtrail" erneut Thema




					www.rnz.de
				




Von Gemeinderat auch zum Thema "flowtrail".
Mosbach ist konservativ ? mal gespannt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2020)

Naja gut, dass das ganze, wenn überhaupt, vernünftig umgesetzt werden sollte, der Meinung bin ich auch.
Nicht einfach euphorisch paar Strecken in den Wald bauen, und dann ist keine Kohle für die Erhaltung da, oder es kommt tatsächlich zu ähnlichen Problemen wie vor zwei Jahren, als es geschüttet hat wie aus Kübeln und das ganze Wasser von der Schorre aus bis runter in die Bachmühle geschossen ist...
Dann lieber vorher klären und vernünftig planen - auch wenn ich mich selber natürlich sehr freue, wenn ein paar interessante Strecken gebaut werden!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Februar 2020)

Klar vernünftig planen! Glaubst du aber wirklich dass die Strecken und deren Verdichtung da maßgeblich sind? Die kritischen Ecken ( Schorre ) sind da schon von den Gegebenheiten anders. Den Mosbacher / Neckarelzer Wald kennst du ja.

Meine Äußerung konservativ zielt nicht nur auf die Strecke. Erst nachfragen wenn das Geld schon genehmigt ist, obwohl vorher alles bekannt, ist halt unglücklich. Der aktuelle Förster wird das auch berücksichtigen.

Abwarten, andere Gemeinden haben es auch hin bekommen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt: Ich bin grundsätzlich für das Projekt!
Weiß nicht, ob das Hinterfragen jetzt aus unlauteren Motiven kam. Kenne den Ex-Förster nicht.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Februar 2020)

Wird schon werden hoffe ich mal


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2020)

wir können ja eine demo organisieren. heute schreien ja alle gegen oder für jedes. das können wir auch


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Februar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> wir können ja eine demo organisieren. heute schreien ja alle gegen oder für jedes. das können wir auch



@sharky  mach mir die Greta ??


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> @sharky  mach mir die Greta ??


 niemalsnieimlebennicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2020)

Fridays for flowtrail!


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Fridays for flowtrail!


  können uns ja mal mit "trailstrijk" schildern vors mosbacher rad... pardon, raThaus setzen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. März 2020)




----------



## sharky (6. März 2020)

> Heute Mittag ging das ganze mit weiteren Unterlagen an das Regierungspräsidium nach Karlsruhe.


DAS ist deutschland 
für ein paar geshapte radpisten zum RP rennen müssen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Februar 2021)

Gibt wohl Neuigkeiten bzw. geht es los.
Aus Facebook:


----------



## Geistereiche (26. Februar 2021)

Oh Mann -bin mal gespannt wie lange die "Euphorie" einiger weniger anhält und ab wann dann niemand mehr dafür verantwortlich sein will....... Meine Meinung!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Februar 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Oh Mann -bin mal gespannt wie lange die "Euphorie" einiger weniger anhält und ab wann dann niemand mehr dafür verantwortlich sein will....... Meine Meinung!



Najo, der TV Mosbach ist mit der Radsportabteilung grundsätzlich nicht so klein.
Läuft aber gerade an.

We will see.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. Mai 2021)

https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/mosb...lowtrail-fuer-mountainbiker-_arid,667963.html


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2021)

> die deutschlandweit unter den Top Ten rangieren – und für alle radsportbegeisterten Bürgerinnen und Bürger offenstehen soll.


Na, da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. Mai 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich gespannt!


Dito 🙂


----------



## Geistereiche (12. Mai 2021)

Schön dass heute in der RNZ zu lesen steht dass der zuständige Förster mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge mitmacht.....parallel beschwert sich ein Hassmersheimer per Leserbrief angesichts der vielen plattgefahrenen Tierlein und der Störung der Waldruhe über den Trailpark.

Wann der das letzte Mal im Wald war????????


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Mai 2021)

Viel los im Wald, kann man doch allgemein bestätigen. Da ist doch die Aussage vom Förster ganz ok.

@Leserbrief: Nehme ich jetzt nicht so ernst und war zu erwarten. Der hatte sich auch schon zum Neubaugebiet in Hassmersheim zu Wort gemeldet.

Schade das halt andere Leserbriefe nicht veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Mai 2021)

Scheint wirklich ein engagierter Tierschützer zu sein, der die Sorge um die Tierlein nicht vorschiebt, um seine Pfründe zu verteidigen.

Aber sieht das ganze halt sehr durch die eigene Brille. Naja, nichts dagegen, wenn er zu Wort kommt, sofern der Trail trotzdem gebaut wird. 

Und ja, etwas mehr Pluralität bei der Auswahl der Leserbriefe wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Geistereiche (18. Mai 2021)

Ich denke das Thema "Fow Trail" wird sich bei mangelnder Rücksichtnahme leider schnell erledigen: Heute wieder eine halbe Seite in der RNZ über die "schweren" E-Biker die mit dem Gewicht und ihrer Geschwindigkeit Singletrails und Jungpflanzen zerstören und auch sonst die Wanderer auf's Garstigste erschrecken. Schon klar - gegen so einen Harvester ist ein wildgewordenes Rudel E-Biker die reinste Atombombe - da wächst nix mehr und wo die Biker durch sind kann auch kein Harvester mehr fahren......
Neu auch der Begriff "Bio-Biker" für Fahren ohne Akku.....
Wenn ich durch die ehemaligen Wälder um Mosbach  bis hinter Strümpfelbrunn/ Eberbach bioakkubike könnte ich im Strahl kotzen - so viele E-Biker sind da wohl durchgefahren.
Wie gewährleistet denn der TV Mosbach dass sich alle an die Flowtrails halten und nicht wie eine Horde egomaner Harvester durch den E-Bike geschundenen Wald geballert wird?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Mai 2021)

Dazu der Bericht

https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/metr...n-das-mountainbiker-problem-_arid,674569.html


Rücksichtnahme ist das A und O. Sonst geht es wirklich nicht, von allen Seiten.
Eigentlich gar nicht schwer.

Warum soll das der TV Mosbach gewährleisten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (19. Mai 2021)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Dazu der Bericht
> 
> https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/metr...n-das-mountainbiker-problem-_arid,674569.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Geistereiche (19. Mai 2021)

Warum der TV das verantworten soll? Leicht zu beantworten: Der TV initiiert das Projekt, bringt es durch die Genehmigung und richtet die Strecken mit professioneller Hilfe ein. Also: Ohne TV keine Flow-Trails. Ohne Flow-Trails keine bioakku80mmfedersattelgestützten FullyEMtbler (ich hoffe ich hab sie alle abgedeckt) die sich abseits der Strecken daneben benehmen könnten, abgesehen davon dass sie sich laut der vorgefassten Pressemeinung der RNZ ja ohne die künstlichen Flowtrails sowieso schon verhalten wie der Harvester im Wald. Natürlich ist es meine eigene Meinung zum Thema "Egomanie" in der heutigen Zeit (hab dazu auch schon mehrfach geschrieben) aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los dass das ganz doll in die Bikerhose gehen wird, das Ding!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Mai 2021)

Ich antworte mal, auf die Gefahr hin das du dein etwas überspitzt geschriebenes wirklich ernst meinst 

Funktioniert in einigen Ecken einwandfrei, so ein Flowtrail...  Ich sehe die Gewährleistung nicht beim TV Mosbach. Aber eine ähnliche, weniger überspitze, Meinung haben auch paar MTB Fahrer im Mosbacher Raum.

Das Problem, meiner Meinung nach, ist es doch das es voller geworden ist.
Spaziergänger, Hundehalter, Reiter, Wanderer, EMTB, MTB usw.

Die Anzahl der Personen die sich daneben verhalten oder sich nicht rücksichtsvoll /respektvoll gegeneinander verhalten nimmt dann automatisch auch zu. Da langt einer der sich daneben benimmt um eine schlechte Meinung zu hinterlassen. Das hat aus meiner Sicht mit dem Flowtrail 0,0 zu tun.

Ich merke das auch bei mir selbst wenn ich mit Kindern unterwegs bin, manchen Radfahrer würde ich am liebsten einen Backstein hinterher werfen (sinnbildlich). Und diese Situationen haben zugenommen.

Das hat diese Stimmung aktuell etwas verschärft. Der letzte Bericht schießt ja gegen die EMTB Fahrer, das alles durften wir uns als MTB Fahrer auch schon anhören.


----------



## Geistereiche (19. Mai 2021)

Da ich Hybrid-Fahrer (E und Bio) bin betrifft mich das Fehlverhalten jedes MTBl'ers immer! Time will tell!!!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Mai 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Da ich Hybrid-Fahrer (E und Bio) bin betrifft mich das Fehlverhalten jedes MTBl'ers immer! Time will tell!!!



Wie erwähnt fahre ich auch beides.


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juni 2021)

Hurra - nachdem sich bisher zwei Damen in der RNZ über den Flowtrailplan aufregen durften und die Beteiligung des NABU forderten hat dieser sich in Person von Peter Baust heute in der RNZ geäußert - und siehe da: Der NABU lehnt den Flowtrail komplett ab! Überraschung - er wurde garnicht beteiligt und das was Herr Baust da schreibt wirft aus Sicht des NABU auch kein sonderlich gutes Licht auf alle Beteiligten - zu denen der NABU nicht gehört hat. Ich hole mir jetzt mal Popcorn und orakle mal: Lass die Beteiligten einen  Fehler machen oder sich irgendeinen Bio- oder E-Biker im Wald daneben benehmen und das Ding fliegt dem TV sowas von um die Ohren.........


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Juni 2021)

Woanders funktioniert es auch...

OK, in manchen Entscheidungen war die Stadt Mosbach des öfteren speziell unterwegs (allgemein).

Der TV wird schon darauf geachtet haben dass es richtig abgewickelt wird.

NABU, joa... Kann sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Das-Licht (10. Juni 2021)

...um solch eine Anlage zu bauen muss der NABU nicht gehört werden, und der BUND auch nicht. Ebensowenig die Jagdgenossenschaft, oder irgend ein Landwirtschafts- oder Forstverband. Dafür gibt es Behörden; in dem Falle die Naturschutzbehörde, und der/die Umweltbeauftragte der jeweiligen Gemeinde. Weiterhin Forstamt, Grundbesitzer und Pächter (auch der Jagdpächter in Person).

Unabhängig davon ist es natürlich klüger, solche Leute von Interessenvereinen vorher mit ins Boot zu holen. Die "Extremisten" stellen sich spätestens dann selbst ein Bein, wenn sie etwas kategorisch und alternativlos ablehnen. Umgekehrt gewinnt man u.U. nicht nur eine andere Sichtweise, sondern auch Alternativlösungen, die besser als die Ursprungsidee sind. Letzteres erlebe ich (federführend) hier an einem Projekt der Mümlingtalradler in einer Bergsträßer "Exklave". 60 Meter  Muldendurchfahrt durch einen Quellbereich werden gestrichen, dafür kommen über 100 Meter nebst "Rollercoaster" durch eine Trockenmulde. 

...und off topic: ...wer am Sa.12.6. mit Trail bauen möchte - natürlich legal - kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Juni 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...um solch eine Anlage zu bauen muss der NABU nicht gehört werden, und der BUND auch nicht. Ebensowenig die Jagdgenossenschaft, oder irgend ein Landwirtschafts- oder Forstverband. Dafür gibt es Behörden; in dem Falle die Naturschutzbehörde, und der/die Umweltbeauftragte der jeweiligen Gemeinde. Weiterhin Forstamt, Grundbesitzer und Pächter (auch der Jagdpächter in Person).
> 
> Unabhängig davon ist es natürlich klüger, solche Leute von Interessenvereinen vorher mit ins Boot zu holen. Die "Extremisten" stellen sich spätestens dann selbst ein Bein, wenn sie etwas kategorisch und alternativlos ablehnen. Umgekehrt gewinnt man u.U. nicht nur eine andere Sichtweise, sondern auch Alternativlösungen, die besser als die Ursprungsidee sind. Letzteres erlebe ich (federführend) hier an einem Projekt der Mümlingtalradler in einer Bergsträßer "Exklave". 60 Meter  Muldendurchfahrt durch einen Quellbereich werden gestrichen, dafür kommen über 100 Meter nebst "Rollercoaster" durch eine Trockenmulde.
> 
> ...und off topic: ...wer am Sa.12.6. mit Trail bauen möchte - natürlich legal - kann sich bei mir melden.


Natürlich braucht es die dazu nicht. Wenn man
sie mit ins Boot nimmt können Projekte aber aberwitzig in die Länge gezogen werden.

"Kategorisch ablehnen" trifft es da wohl...

Und so wie ich den TV kenne haben die sich da schon um einen korrekten Ablauf gekümmert. 

Vielleicht will @Alex_Fully etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Juni 2021)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Hurra - nachdem sich bisher zwei Damen in der RNZ über den Flowtrailplan aufregen durften und die Beteiligung des NABU forderten hat dieser sich in Person von Peter Baust heute in der RNZ geäußert - und siehe da: Der NABU lehnt den Flowtrail komplett ab! Überraschung - er wurde garnicht beteiligt und das was Herr Baust da schreibt wirft aus Sicht des NABU auch kein sonderlich gutes Licht auf alle Beteiligten - zu denen der NABU nicht gehört hat. Ich hole mir jetzt mal Popcorn und orakle mal: Lass die Beteiligten einen  Fehler machen oder sich irgendeinen Bio- oder E-Biker im Wald daneben benehmen und das Ding fliegt dem TV sowas von um die Ohren.........



So jetzt mal auch zum Lesen gekommen.
Verstehe nun was du meinst mit "kein gutes Licht dastehen". 

Denke dazu wird von anderer Seite noch etwas kommen. Unterstellt man doch einige ein versagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gvtsch (6. September 2021)

Moin,

Wie ist hier eigentlich der aktuelle Stand?

Beste!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. September 2021)

Es wird fleissig daran gearbeitet. Soweit mir bekannt sollte es im Herbst fertig sein.

Kannst auch in Facebook schauen "Flowtrail Mosbach".









						Neues aus Mosbach – Neues vom Flowtrail
					

Just another WordPress site




					rhein-neckar-radsport.de


----------



## Jockel2 (19. März 2022)

Weiß hier jemand, wann die Strecke eröffnet wird?
Wäre für die Info dankbar, weil ich einen Ausflug der Mümlingtalradler vorplanen will.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. März 2022)

Steht so heute auf Facebook


----------



## Jockel2 (20. März 2022)

danke für die Info


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Mai 2022)

Hätte ich mal früher hier reinschauen sollen 🙄

Bin heute extra mal rüber gefahren und wollte die Trails testen- dachte die seien schon letztes Jahr eröffnet worden. 






Ne kleine Info an den Absperrungen wäre nett  - so weiss man garnicht , warum alles gesperrt ist .

Was ich allerdings im vorbeifahren von den Trails gesehen habe , sah schonmal klasse aus. 

Waren dann halt 70km Rundfahrt mit dem Fully bei zumindest tollem Wetter


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Mai 2022)

Bist genau ein Wochenende zu früh dran gewesen 🥴


----------



## SuperV4000 (24. Mai 2022)

Hallo Ketterechts,

schade, dass Du eine Woche zu frueh hierher geradelt bist. Hoffentlich hattest Du trotzdem ne schoene Tour.
Und vielen Dank fuer die Blumen, dass Dir gefaellt, was Du bisher gesehen hast
Waerst Du am Samstag vorbeigekommen, haettest Du uns aus alle Faelle noch getroffen. Wir waren bis in die Abendstunden am arbeiten💪😅.

Zum Thema fehlende Info bei den Absperrungen...
In den sozialen Netzwerken wurde ja des oefteren verbreitet, dass die Trails noch nicht fuer die Oeffentlichkeit freigegeben, und somit gesperrt sind. Von daher haben wir einfach nicht dran gedacht, auch noch zusaetzliche Hinweisschilder aufzuhaengen.
Wenn die Anlage am Samstag dann offiziell eroeffnet ist, wird dann natuerlich bei notwendigen Sperrungen wegen Streckenwartung oder aehnlichem waehrend der normalen Betriebszeit (also von April bis Oktober, jeweils eine Stunde nach bis eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang) an den betroffenen Abschnitten Absperrungen mit Hinweisschildern angebracht.
Die Schilder sind gestern abend fertig geworden.

Infos zur Eroeffnung findest Du auf unsrer Facebook-Seite.

Und noch eine grosse Bitte an alle:
Bitte haltet euch an die Parkplatzempfehlungen auf Facebook (siehe dem Screenshot von MoeOdenwald, vielen Dank dafuer).
Wir haben leider keinen oeffentlichen Parkplatz in unmittelbarer Naehe.
Parkt also bitte nicht in dem angrenzenden Wohngebiet. Die Anwohner muessen sich jetzt erst mal an die neue Situation mit der steigenden Zahl von Radfahrern in ihrem Hinterhof gewoehnen. Da muessen wir sie nicht auch noch gleich mit einem zugeparkten Wohngebiet ueberfoerdern.
Das gilt auch fuer den Wanderparkplatz in der Naehe. Der wird tatsaechlich ausgiebig von Wanderern, Spaziergaengern, NordicWalkern, Gassigeher, und anderen Erholungssuchenden genutzt.
Fuer uns Biker sollte es doch kein Problem sein, ein paar Minuten von einem oeffentlichen Parkplatz zum Flowtrail zu radeln.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Samstag zur Eroeffnung.
Um 12 Uhr heisst es "Attacke Pobacke" und Feuer frei.

In diesem Sinne...
Happy Trails und bis bald im Wald

Michael vom Trailbauteam

ps: @Ketterechts: Super Bilder  😇


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juni 2022)

Heute mal getestet und für gut befunden 😎 leider nur mein pendelrad mit followme Gestell dabei gehabt, aber da musste ich damit durch.

@SuperV4000 
Dickes Lob an die Radsport Abteilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperV4000 (3. Juni 2022)

Tja, watt mutt, datt mutt 

Vielen Dank für die Blumen💐
Das Lob geb ich gerne weiter.

Und beim nächsten Mal dann mit dem richtigen Radl für noch mehr Spaß 😅


----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Juni 2022)

SuperV4000 schrieb:


> Tja, watt mutt, datt mutt
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Blumen💐
> Das Lob geb ich gerne weiter.
> ...



Jup, da muss dann das andere Rad herhalten


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Juni 2022)

Schließe mich an: Habt Ihr echt gut gemacht! 

Ich kann's nicht aufs Rad schieben: Wenn jemand ggf. warten musste, dann lag das ausschließlich am Fahrer. 
Aber soviel war zum Glück gar nicht los unter der Woche.

Dass jetzt schon die ersten Leserbriefe dagegen wettern - pfeift drauf! Es gibt Leute, die sind nie zufrieden und werden es nie sein. Jetzt mit "Naturzerstörung" zu argumentieren, wo nebendran schöne Wege bei der Holzernte in breite Schneisen verwandelt wurden, das interessiert die Briefeschreiber natürlich nicht... eindeutige Scheinargumente.


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (6. Juni 2022)

Habe in Mosbach studiert und freue mich schon, diesen Sommer dort mal wieder vorbeizuschauen und den neuen Flowtrail auszuprobieren. 

Eine gute Übersicht ist auf YouTube zu finden: 






Ist wirklich schön integriert in einen intakten Wald.


----------



## SuperV4000 (7. Juni 2022)

@Geisterfahrer:
Vielen Dank  . Mit Joscha Forstreuter hatten wir auch einen super kompetenten Partner.

Zu mir hat auch WE auch jemand gemeint, er würde mir lieber hinterher fahren, von wegen Fahrrad und so.
Ich hab ihm dann auch erst mal erklärt, dass der limitierende Faktor auf dem Rad sitzt😅.

@Ph1l1ppK:
Da wünschen wir Dir jetzt schon viel Spaß auf den neuen Trails.
Und vielen Dank für das Video von toffer. Da sind alle Strecken und alle Infos perfekt zusammengefasst.
Besser gehts nicht


Michael vom Trailbauteam


----------



## robbi_n (9. Juni 2022)

Wir waren am Montag auch da. Fanden es ziemlich gut. Hat jetzt zwar nichts mit natürlichen Trails zu tun aber dafür eben ne Menge an Flow, ist somit für jeden geeignet, besonders für Anfänger oder Kids.

Die kurzen hatten Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperV4000 (9. Juni 2022)

WOW...
Wenn so Spaß aussieht, will ich auch mal Spaß haben wenn ich groß bin.
Oder um nen alten Klassiker frei zu zitieren: "Ich will das, was die da hatten." 

Ich bin da wohl eher der Spaßbremser😅


----------



## gvtsch (19. Juni 2022)

Ich hab es gestern auch Mal geschafft 😃 aus Gundelse pedaliert man direkt dort hin und verzichtet aufs Auto. 👍
Nach meinen gestrigen, sehr spaßigen Erfahrungen mit den echt tollen Trails, werde ich wohl sehr viel häufiger anrollen 😃 sowohl Up- wie auch Downhill ein Vergnügen 👍👍 tolle Arbeit!

So manch einer hat aber wohl die Abzweigung zum Nuffzus nicht gefunden. Vielleicht wäre an der "T-Kreuzung" noch ein Hinweis hilfreich 🤔


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juni 2022)

Stimmt, ziemlich viele schieben eher den Schotterweg hoch. Aber liegt das daran, dass sie den Trail nicht finden?


----------



## gvtsch (19. Juni 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Stimmt, ziemlich viele schieben eher den Schotterweg hoch. Aber liegt das daran, dass sie den Trail nicht finden?


Ein paar derer, die dort hoch geschoben haben, fragten mich oben, wie ich auf den Trail gekommen bin 😉
Man kann einander beim hochfahren ja beobachten


----------



## SuperV4000 (20. Juni 2022)

Ja, da habt ihr uns erwischt. Ein paar Baustellen sind noch offen.

Die Hinweisschilder fuer den Nuffzus sind in Arbeit.
Wenn sie fertig sind werden sie aufgestellt, und dann braucht man nur noch den Schildern nuffzus folgen, um den "Nuffzus" zu finden, damit man nuffzus an den Start kommt, um dann nunnazus wieder Spass zu generieren.

Freut uns, wenn ihr bisher Spass hattet, auch mit der noch nicht ganz perfekten Beschilderung


----------



## Wissbadener (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo Locals,

wir würden gerne eure Strecken besuchen wollen. Habt ihr einen Übernachtungstip in der Nähe? Ich suche für das Wochenende vom 30./31.07. ein Doppelzimmer und zwei Einzelzimmer. Natürlich möglichst günstig ohne weitere Ansprüche  .

Gruß
der Wissbadener


----------



## SuperV4000 (8. Juli 2022)

Ich persoenlich hab da leider komplett gar keine Erfahrungswerte / Tips.
Bin Heimsch... laefer.

Neulich hab ich mal ein Paerchen getroffen, die sich fuer eine Nacht in Mosbach einquartiert hatten. Ich weiss aber nicht wo.

Vielleicht liest ja jemand mit, der Tips hat.

Oder mal bei der Tourist-Info anrufen.
Die Maedels dort sind immer sehr nett und hilfsbereit👍





						Tourist Information | Mosbach
					

Sie haben Fragen rund um Mosbach? Die Tourist Information ist Ihre erste Anlaufstelle. Von A wie Aufenthaltsgestaltung über S wie Souvenir bis Z wie Zimmer – das erfahrene Team hilft Ihnen gerne weiter.




					www.mosbach.de


----------



## Wissbadener (8. Juli 2022)

Danke
Wir haben schon was gefunden.





						Home | ***S Hotel & Restaurant Lamm Mosbach
					

Das Hotel & Restaurant Lamm ist der Ort für alle, die echte Gastfreundschaft suchen. Mitten im Odenwald, im Neckartal, in Mosbach.




					www.lamm-mosbach.de


----------



## SuperV4000 (8. Juli 2022)

Super 👍 .
Schoene zentrale Lage in der Innenstadt.
Und am wichtigsten... ganz in der Naehe gibts leckeres Eis🍨😋


----------



## Wissbadener (9. Juli 2022)

Am 30./31.07. sehen wir uns in Mosbach.
Und wenn dann das Essen im Lamm noch lecker ist, ist das Wochenende gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperV4000 (11. Juli 2022)

Fuer alle, die einen Flowtrail-Besuch fuers kommende Wochenende planen:

Nach 2 Jahren Zwangspause findet am 17.06. endlich wieder der MPDV-Cup in Mosbach statt.
Dieses Mal geht's nicht auf die normale MPDV-Cup-Strecke.
Aus gegebenem Anlass werden Teile des Flowtrail fuer das Rennen genutzt.

Am Samstag ist von daher mit Behinderungen zu Rechnen.
Am Sonntag ist der Flowtrail nur fuer den MPDV-Cup zu befahren.

Ihr seid aber trotzdem fuer den Sonntag herzlich eingeladen.
Fahrer und Zuschauer werden immer gesucht.

Infos gibts hier:  https://www.mpdv-cup.de/index.php


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juli 2022)

Wissbadener schrieb:


> Am 30./31.07. sehen wir uns in Mosbach.
> Und wenn dann das Essen im Lamm noch lecker ist, ist das Wochenende gerettet.


Gib dann mal bitte Rückmeldung, wie's war, ob man die mittlerweile empfehlen kann. 
Und viel Spaß natürlich!

Was immer empfehlenswert ist, ist das Amtsstüble.
Zum Essen gehen mag ich daneben:

Amthaisong: Richtig leckeres thailändisches Essen von mild bis kehlkopfzersetzend
Artemis: Grieche, gut und überraschend günstig
West Beirut: Libanese, eher Imbiss, aber ebenfalls sehr lecker und günstig
Café Haaß: Etwas außerhalb in Nüstenbach, aber nicht aus der Welt. Gut bürgerlich, reichlich
Edit: Jetzt hatte ich doch glatt den Wild Bill vergessen: Burger/Steakhouse mit Westernlook


----------



## Wissbadener (31. Juli 2022)

Kurzes Fazit vom Wochenende in Mosbach am 30./31.07.2022:


das Hotel Lamm ist ein schönes und zentral gelegenes Hotel. Das Restaurant hatte (leider?) Betriebsferien
das griechische Restaurant Artemis macht leckeres Essen und der Ouzo schmeckt auch
der Obstbecher im benachbarten Eissalon war sehr lecker und seinen Preis wert

Biken? Waren wir auch! 8 Abfahrten am Samstag und 5 am Sonntag. Für mehr hat die Kondition nicht mehr gereicht.

Respekt was ihr da in den Wald gebaut habt. 3 wirklich tolle Strecken, perfekt gebaut und für jeden fahrbar. Alleine die Geschwindigkeit und das eigene Können entscheidet ob und wie weit man springt. Und wenn beides nicht vorhanden ist, überrollt man halt den Hügel/den Sprung/den Table.

Um die Strecken kennen zu lernen sind wir zuerst grün gefahren und als wir vier am Ende des Trails wieder zum stehen kamen hatten wir alle den gleichen Gedanken "wie geil war das denn, sind wir gerade eine Line in Sölden gefahren?"

Grün, blau, rot, welche hat uns am besten gefallen? Drauf gibt es nur eine Antwort: ALLE.

Fazit: wir kommen wieder


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Juli 2022)

Wissbadener schrieb:


> 3 wirklich tolle Strecken, perfekt gebaut und für jeden fahrbar. Alleine die Geschwindigkeit und das eigene Können entscheidet ob und wie weit man springt. Und wenn beides nicht vorhanden ist, überrollt man halt den Hügel/den Sprung/den Table.


Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht 👍

War heute ziemlich gut besucht. Meinem Besuch die Strecke gezeigt, er war auch gleich ziemlich angetan. Macht einfach Spaß 😁


----------



## Geistereiche (15. August 2022)

Gestern die Krambe-Rampe erstbefahren. Als Bestandteil einer Tour sehr gut machbar! Rauf-runter - für mischnix!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. August 2022)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Rauf-runter - für mischnix!


Hm? Wie? Die Kombination aus rauf und runter, oder liegen Dir die Trails bergab nicht?


----------



## Geistereiche (16. August 2022)

Awa!!!! Ich meinte runter ja, einmal, aber ich würde da keine Beschäftigung mit wieder rauf und nochmal runter und wieder rauf draus machen wollen....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. August 2022)

Jetz hawwis kabiert!


----------



## JayRidesTrails (7. September 2022)

endlich auch da gewesen letztens, und fand es extrem geil. richtig gut gemacht, besonders die blaue und rote haben verdammt Spaß gemacht! (die blaue noch etwas mehr imho)
ganz dickes Lob an die Erbauer und Verantwortlichen!!! unglaublich gut 👍👍

hier ein kleines übersichts-POV-video, wen es interessiert (inklusive bissl was vom uphill trail, der ist nämlich auch geil):





ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen: Uffbasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperV4000 (16. September 2022)

Hey Jay,

vielen Dank für das Video.
Hat scheinbar Spaß gemacht.

Das mit dem Spenden-Link über Paypal (wie in HD) ist in Arbeit.
Aktuell gibts halt nur den QR-Link zur Geschäftsstelle des TV Mosbach mit den Kontodaten fürs Spendenkonto.
Geht halt nicht ganz so zügig, funktioniert aber auch .


----------



## SuperV4000 (16. September 2022)

Wissbadener schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit vom Wochenende in Mosbach am 30./31.07.2022:
> 
> 
> das Hotel Lamm ist ein schönes und zentral gelegenes Hotel. Das Restaurant hatte (leider?) Betriebsferien
> ...


Sorry für die verspätete Reaktion, aber vielen Dank für Dein kurzes Fazit.
Sowohl von eurer Unterbringung, als auch von den Trails.

Ich hab jetzt schon so viele gehört, die die Grüne Linie mit Sölden verglichen haben. Ich glaub, ich muss irgendwann auch mal da hin fahren, um zu sehen ob das hinkommt.


----------



## sharky (18. September 2022)

SuperV4000 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon so viele gehört, die die Grüne Linie mit Sölden verglichen haben.


Interessanter Vergleich 
So weit würde ich nicht gehen 
Aber man kann nur den Hut ziehen vor dem was hier realisiert wurde 

Was mich mal interessieren würde...
Es gab im Vorfeld ja von vielen Seiten massiv Gegenwind und alle möglichen Dinge wurden ins Feld geführt wie das Wild, Umweltschutz etc
Herrscht hier Ruhe an der Front oder gibt es da immer noch motzer


----------



## SuperV4000 (18. September 2022)

Wie gesagt, ich hab keinen direkten Vergleich. Ich war noch nicht in Sölden und kann nur das weitergeben, was ich auf den Trails gehört habe.
Und selbst wenn's nicht so sein sollte, sind wir mehr als zufrieden mit dem was wir hier haben.

Mit den ersten Berichten in der RNZ, dass in MOS ein Flowtrail geplant ist, gab es auch gleich ein paar Leserbriefe. Nach dem Bericht über den Spatenstich auch noch mal.
Während der ganzen Bauphase war es dann ruhig.
Nach dem Eröffnungsbericht gab es nochmal ein paar Leserbriefe, und seitdem ist es wieder ruhig.


----------



## sharky (19. September 2022)

also wieder mal das typische verhalten. erstmal gehen alle auf die barrikaden und beschwören den untergang des abendlands herauf. dann gehen die argumente aus, wenn man ein entsprechendes konzept aufsetzt. nach der umsetzung bricht, wider erwarten, nicht die hölle los und am ende bleiben nur ein paar fundamentaloppositionelle, die vermutlich auch gegen die anlage eines naturbelassenen waldes protestiert hätten...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. September 2022)

Nicht "alle", sondern ein paar Deppen. Der eine hatte sich ja über angebliche Vermüllung aufgeregt. Davon habe ich noch nie irgendwas gesehen. Wenn oben am Startpunkt mal etwas liegt, dann ist das Verpflegung o. ä., die jemand abgestellt hat, um unbeschwerter abfahren zu können. Die nimmt er hinterher aber wieder mit.

Und das Schild hängt voll von verlorenen Gegenständen. Aber dass jetzt Dosen, Plastikflaschen oder was auch immer im Wald rumliegen würden, davon habe ich noch nichts bemerkt. Entweder die Nutzer sind anständig, oder die Crew räumt regelmäßig auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayRidesTrails (20. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht "alle", sondern ein paar Deppen. Der eine hatte sich ja über angebliche Vermüllung aufgeregt. Davon habe ich noch nie irgendwas gesehen. Wenn oben am Startpunkt mal etwas liegt, dann ist das Verpflegung o. ä., die jemand abgestellt hat, um unbeschwerter abfahren zu können. Die nimmt er hinterher aber wieder mit.
> 
> Und das Schild hängt voll von verlorenen Gegenständen. Aber dass jetzt Dosen, Plastikflaschen oder was auch immer im Wald rumliegen würden, davon habe ich noch nichts bemerkt. Entweder die Nutzer sind anständig, oder die Crew räumt regelmäßig auf.


Stimme dir prinzipiell zu. Allerdings habe ich letztens auch gesehen, wie ein Idiot (ja, Idiot) am Startplatz ne Kippe geraucht hat. Als ich später nochmal dort war, lag der Stummel da.
Sowas gibts also leider auch...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. September 2022)

Okay, ja, das geht gar nicht! Da stimmt auch die Bezeichnung.


----------



## JayRidesTrails (20. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Okay, ja, das geht gar nicht! Da stimmt auch die Bezeichnung.


Ja, leider. Der war auch nicht etwa 16, das war ein erwachsener Mann...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. September 2022)

Man hört von Beschwerden gefühlt eigentlich nicht mehr viel. 

Teilweise hatten sich welche wegen der Parkerei vor Ort geärgert, aber keinen großen Wind daraus gemacht. Auch hat man schon sich darüber "geärgert"dass so viele die Straße zum hoch fahren nutzen. Alles harmlos.

Das mit der Zigarette ist halt selten dämlich...


----------



## SuperV4000 (20. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht "alle", sondern ein paar Deppen. Der eine hatte sich ja über angebliche Vermüllung aufgeregt. Davon habe ich noch nie irgendwas gesehen. Wenn oben am Startpunkt mal etwas liegt, dann ist das Verpflegung o. ä., die jemand abgestellt hat, um unbeschwerter abfahren zu können. Die nimmt er hinterher aber wieder mit.
> 
> Und das Schild hängt voll von verlorenen Gegenständen. Aber dass jetzt Dosen, Plastikflaschen oder was auch immer im Wald rumliegen würden, davon habe ich noch nichts bemerkt. Entweder die Nutzer sind anständig, oder die Crew räumt regelmäßig auf.


Das mit dem Müll hält sich tatsächlich in Grenzen.
Es ist meist Kleinkram der liegenbleibt oder unterwegs aus der Tasche "fällt", den wir dann mitnehmen.
Und ab und zu ist auch mal Flaschenpfand dabei.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Dezember 2022)

Wird die Strecke eigentlich vom Verein intern im Winter genutzt? Gestern waren zwei eingeschlammte Kids mit Gopros auf dem Helm in der Herm-Tanke. Die kamen doch garantiert vom Flowtrail...


----------



## SuperV4000 (5. Januar 2023)

Mahlzeit zusammen und noch ä guuds Naies...

Jetzt erst mal vielen Dank an alle Besucher fuer diese geniale erste Saison.
Dass der Flowtrail gut angenommen wird hatten wir schon erhofft.
Aber dass die Strecken so einschlagen, dass war schon ueberwaeltigend.
Vielen Dank vom Team fuer euren Spass, die vielen Gespraeche und euer Feedback.

Die Strecken werden vom Verein intern fuer Wartungs- und Streckenarbeiten genutzt.
Soll heissen, es wird gebaut, und nicht gefahren.
Und an Neujahr ging durch den Orga-Ticker die Meldung, dass alle Absperrungen noch vorhanden und intakt sind.
Auch dafuer ein grosses Dankeschoen
Vielleicht haben die Gopro-Kids ja irgendein anderes Schlammloch zum spielen gefunden.


----------

